#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  சுற்றுலா துறையின் எதிர்காலம்

## Dhara

இன்று நிலவி வருகின்ற இந்த கொரோனா covid-19 தொற்று நோய் காரணமாக உலகமே முடங்கி கிடக்கின்றது. இதனால் அதிகம் பாதிக்கப்பட்ட்து சுற்றுலா துறை. ஒரு நாட்டிற்கு அதிக வருமானத்தை ஈட்டித்தருவது சுற்றுலா துறை. இந்தவகையில் சுற்றுலா துறையின் எதிர்காலம் எவ்வாறு இருக்கும் என்று நீங்கள் எண்ணுகிறீர்கள்?

----------


## Mr.Wick

சரியான விடயம் ஒன்றுதான். ஒரு நாட்டிற்கு எல்லா துறைகள் ஊடாகவும் பொருளாதார உதவி கிடைக்கும் ஆனால் சுற்றுலா துறை தான் மிகவும் முக்கியமான ஒன்றாக கருதப்படுகிறது. இலங்கையே எடுத்துக்கொண்டால், 100/60 % சுற்றுலா துறை மூலமாகவே கிடைக்கிறது. எனவே இதனை மீள் கட்டியமைக்கும் பொறுப்பு அரசாங்கம் மற்றும் ஒவ்வொரு நாட்டு பிரஜைக்கும் உள்ளது என்பது எனது கருத்து.

----------


## Dhara

உங்கள் கருத்து சரியானது. இதற்கு ஒரு நாட்டு பிரஜையாக நாம் என்ன செய்யவேண்டும் என்று எண்ணுகிறீர்கள்?

----------


## Mr.Wick

நாம் ஒவ்வொருவரும் இத் துறையின் வளர்ச்சிக்கு நமது பங்கினை வழங்க வேண்டும். அந்த பங்கு நிச்சயமாக சுற்றுலா துறையின் வளர்சிக்கு மிகவும் ஒரு உதவிகரமாக இருக்கும் என்பது எனது கருத்து.

----------


## Bhavya

> இன்று நிலவி வருகின்ற இந்த கொரோனா covid-19 தொற்று நோய் காரணமாக உலகமே முடங்கி கிடக்கின்றது. இதனால் அதிகம் பாதிக்கப்பட்ட்து சுற்றுலா துறை. ஒரு நாட்டிற்கு அதிக வருமானத்தை ஈட்டித்தருவது சுற்றுலா துறை. இந்தவகையில் சுற்றுலா துறையின் எதிர்காலம் எவ்வாறு இருக்கும் என்று நீங்கள் எண்ணுகிறீர்கள்?


சுற்றுலா வழிகாட்டியான லோன்லி பிளானட் இணையதளம் கடந்த 2019ம் ஆண்டு மேற்கொண்ட தரவரிசைப்படுத்தலில் 2019ல் சுற்றுலா மேற்கொள்வதற்கான உலகின் சிறந்த நாடுகளின் வரிசையில் இலங்கைக்கு முதன்மையான நாடு என்ற அந்தஸ்த்தை வழங்கியிருந்தது. ஆனால் தற்போது கொரோனாவால் இலங்கை சுற்றுலா துறை பின்னடைவை சந்தித்துள்ளது.ஆனால் சரியான மீழ்கட்டமைப்பை மேற்கொள்வதன் மூலம் நாம் இலங்கை சுற்றுலா துறையை மேம்படுத்த முடியும்.

----------


## Mr.Wick

> சுற்றுலா வழிகாட்டியான லோன்லி பிளானட் இணையதளம் கடந்த 2019ம் ஆண்டு மேற்கொண்ட தரவரிசைப்படுத்தலில் 2019ல் சுற்றுலா மேற்கொள்வதற்கான உலகின் சிறந்த நாடுகளின் வரிசையில் இலங்கைக்கு முதன்மையான நாடு என்ற அந்தஸ்த்தை வழங்கியிருந்தது. ஆனால் தற்போது கொரோனாவால் இலங்கை சுற்றுலா துறை பின்னடைவை சந்தித்துள்ளது.ஆனால் சரியான மீழ்கட்டமைப்பை மேற்கொள்வதன் மூலம் நாம் இலங்கை சுற்றுலா துறையை மேம்படுத்த முடியும்.



சரியான கருத்து. மக்களின் ஒத்துழைப்பு இந்த covid - 19 சரியாக கிடைக்கும் என்றால் நம் நாடு மிக விரைவில் இந்த சுற்றுலா துறையினை கட்டியமைக்க முடியும்.

----------


## Bhavya

> சரியான கருத்து. மக்களின் ஒத்துழைப்பு இந்த covid - 19 சரியாக கிடைக்கும் என்றால் நம் நாடு மிக விரைவில் இந்த சுற்றுலா துறையினை கட்டியமைக்க முடியும்.


இலங்கை பிரஜையாக ஒவ்வொரு குடிமக்களும் நம் நாட்டின் சுற்றுலா துறையை மேம்படுத்த தமது பங்களிப்பை வழங்க வேண்டும்.

----------

